

Paid/for-credit UC online courses fail to lure outsiders - ilamont
http://www.sfgate.com/education/article/UC-online-courses-fail-to-lure-outsiders-4173639.php

======
waterlesscloud
"UC's in this gray area of offering neither free courses nor conventionally
high-priced (undergraduate) degree programs online."

That's their problem. Their competition isn't so much Coursera and Udacity as
it is University Of Phoenix. It's going to be hard to get people to sign up
for random classes at $1400 each, but put it in a whole online degree program
and sure UC can beat the for-profits. If they can't, then some people need to
be fired.

